# chiropractic care for ibs



## 23439 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone has had any relief from going to a chiropractor. I am going to see one in the near future as I am desperate for relief from IBS-A. I'm thinking that maybe my spine is out of alignment and it is affecting my nerves as I experience excrusiating pain when I have an attack which for me is at least once or twice a week. My pattern is usually three days of no bms at all followed by 3 to 4 days of stomach aches, nausea, gas, and diarhea like the floodgate just opens up. I can barely eat anything but pretzels which to me is my safe for throughout the day when I'm at work. Then when I get home and I'm sure I'm not going to be leaving the house, I'll eat something more substantial knowing that it will surely put me out of commission for the rest of the evening. But I get so hungry. I am also going to get tested for SIBO. Maybe that's my problem. I don't know. I do know I am lactose intolerent. I pop lactaid pills several times a day when I eat pretzels or anything at all for that matter. I should buy stock in that company.Has anyone had any luck getting relief from ibs by massaging their Ileo-cecal valve? I am going to ask my doctor if I have Ileo-cecal valve syndrome. http://healing.about.com/cs/conditions/a/aa_ileocecal.htm[/img]I just want to be normal. I want to be able to eat and not have to even think about digestion.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, I have found a lot of relief from going to a chiropractor/naturopath. My back was really hurting and screwed up and from him doing corrections on my my IBS-D has improved 80%. I used to have super severe IBS with major D every day and I was barely able to do anything. Now I still have D episodes but I have normal days and even on my D days, I have the attack and then I feel ok. When my back starts to hurt my stomach starts acting up.My chiro says that my back issues are right on the parts of the back where the gut nerves come in and go out. So when my back is out it can aggrevate my stomach.I know lots of people think Chiropractic is stupid but its helped me tremdously. Its helped not only with my stomach and back but also to help treat my daily headaches.The only thing I would suggest is make sure you find a good chiropractor, they are not all created equal.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I'm a constipation sufferer and I find straining hard kills my lower back so I have to go see a chiropracter to put it back in.


----------



## 23439 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you degrassi and janetmtt, you have given me hope. I can not wait for my appointment. Does spinal manipulation hurt? I don't really know what to expect, but I'm up for anything right now. I've had the Ct scan and the ovarian sonogram and the colonscopy and the only answer they can give me is it's IBS, eat more fiber take librax. Fiber makes it worse. Librax makes me sleepy. I've lost weight and people say I look tired all the time. Well, I am. I'm tired of being sick and trying to work full time. Each day I pray I don't get a stomach ache at work. IBS even wakes me up from a deep sleep at night with the pain and urgency. Sorry for the rant. Have a great day!


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I have been having sessions with my chiropractor recently becausse of joint problems. I nearly always get speedy physical healing from him. Last week I actually opened up to him for the first time about my digestive problems and asked if he could check me out when we have finished with the muscle work.I have been meaning to talk with him about it for years, but always feel too embarrassed. He asked me if I get digestive improvement after spinal manipulations, but unfortunately I had to tell him I don't, but I asked if we could work on the sacral nerve and ileo-sacral valve in the future. He also does muscle testing to help find out what food is compatible for the body.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

When my chiro corrects me it doens't hurt. Sometimes it hurts to put my back in certain positions needed for the corrections but after he corrects it it feels a million times better.My chiro practor also does muscle testing and is also a naturopath.I have been to a couple different chriopractors before I found the one I go to now. Just make sure you find one that works for you. One that understands your condition and treats it in a way you feel comfortable.


----------



## Nancy Frye (Apr 23, 2015)

one thing that i really don't like about Chiropractors is that recommends a long-term treatment plan, such as 3 times per week for 6 to 12 months, then 2 times per week for another 6 to 12 months, then 1 time per week for 6 or more months. And one another thing the chiropractor recommends the same type of treatment for virtually every patient, regardless of the patient's condition.


----------

